# Personal Drones Banned In Yosemite National Park, California



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2014)

Personal drones are banned at Yosemite National Park, good thing IMO. http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/california/Drones-Banned-at-Yosemite-Park-Service-Says-257744211.html



Yosemite from a drones-eye view...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (May 4, 2014)

Well, fiddlesticks. Sea, what the heck am I supposed to do with the drone that took me six months to build? Drat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2014)

Gotta just take it out on BLM land there Georgia!


----------



## RCynic (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, no personal drones...but any flavor of government drone is just fine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2014)

No government drones ANYWHERE, IMO.


----------



## rt3 (May 5, 2014)

Geez -- how would they enforce that?? easy to say, but ---   I got it -- search your vehicle on the way in.


----------



## That Guy (May 5, 2014)




----------



## rt3 (May 5, 2014)

see the papers now, "Armed SWat teams from various Federal agencies are now moving in a suspected domestic terrorist drone segment" The head drone maker was however whacked by our good guy drone, before he could pass on the secrets of good drone making"/


----------



## kcvet (May 5, 2014)

if you have 1938.00 to drop here's the ultimate


----------



## Warrigal (May 5, 2014)

I heard a report this morning on the radio about a ban on drones flying over slaughter houses and other agricultural properties to film animal cruelty. In some states it is now illegal to film animal cruelty. They call it the Ag Gag. Apparently one woman, standing in the street saw a sick cow at an abattoir being pushed along the ground by a bulldozer. She filmed it with her camera from the street and was arrested. Due to public outrage the charges were dropped.

This could be the reason why personal drones are being banned in all sorts of locations.


----------



## Ina (May 5, 2014)

Kcvet that was vert informative. :hatoff:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2014)

Anything that puts a stop to animal abuse and cruelty, whether it's a drone or hidden camera, should be supported by the government, not banned by it.  Government shouldn't wait for private citizens to out these torturers, they should be seeing that these establishments operate in a humane manner.  I've seen too many abuse and torture videos, I don't even want to get started on this subject.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 5, 2014)

I'm still waiting for that pizza-delivery drone ... I ordered over 3 months ago and my pies STILL haven't arrived yet!


----------



## Ina (May 5, 2014)

Phil, now I want a pizza, and its too late to be eating. :shucks:


----------



## kcvet (May 5, 2014)

someday a drone may drop in for delivery from UPS and fedex


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Ina (May 5, 2014)

One day that might be a version of pizza delivery. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Ina (May 5, 2014)

Sea, I guess I'm just behind the times.


----------



## kcvet (May 6, 2014)

now that's service


----------



## SifuPhil (May 6, 2014)

Yeah, that's how my delivery _started off_ ...

I think they flew too low over a bunch of hungry college kids having a kegger. 

Oh, well ... hopefully that new Russian bride I ordered gets here in better shape.


----------



## Pappy (May 6, 2014)

They just dropped her off Phil. She should be there anytime. Took 4 drones to lift her.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 6, 2014)

Good thing I got the "Buy One / Get One Free" discount ...


----------



## rt3 (May 6, 2014)

the falling residue from the drones when they become used for skeet practice, has forced the gov. to step in early with restrictions.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2014)

Drone video from back in 2012....interesting.


----------



## kcvet (May 12, 2014)

years ago they flirted with this. a fly on the wall. never panned out


----------

